# New Bench



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

I bought a new vise on craigslist last fall. I man that made fishing poles had bought it- never used it because it was too big. Highland Emmert reproduction. Way to spendy for me new but for $125. I bought it.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Now I had a perfectly good bench but I like making benches. Had a bunch of walnut and some Big leaf maple guitar blank rejects-2 pallets of them so I started a new bench. Been a slow project- not much time for it. narrowing it on end so I thought I would show a sneak preview of the finish line. It is actually a prototype for a new buffet for the wife. Almost too fancy to use but I will use and abuse it. Fun build!!


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

If I could make benches like that then thats all I'd ever make!!! That is ALMOST too nice to use.....almost....


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

I really need to find where you are buying those guitar blank rejects and buy a few pallets of them.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Burb said:


> If I could make benches like that then thats all I'd ever make!!! That is ALMOST too nice to use.....almost....



Thanks Mark- I wish I could just make benches but I would run out of room quickly. It will get used!!!


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

JMartel said:


> I really need to find where you are buying those guitar blank rejects and buy a few pallets of them.


They are nice but have their limitations- 21" long. They are great for boxes.......


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Very nice mike. 
I picked up one of those past summer, just haven't mounted it yet. Lol
Your bench looks real nice. Great choice for species as well.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

21" would be plenty for most of what I'd be doing.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Getting close to finish line- it is larger then old bench but looks smaller.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Wow Mike that is one BEAUTIFUL bench!! And a nice vise, too. What's your finish?


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Beautiful and amazing bench


----------



## TaleSspin (Jan 7, 2013)

All I can say: 

I'm speechless.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'll see your Eek!... and raise you a Wow!

Nice work Mike.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

BZawat said:


> Wow Mike that is one BEAUTIFUL bench!! And a nice vise, too. What's your finish?


Thanks, General wipe on poly on the bottom and top is BLO.


----------



## cmm314 (Mar 24, 2014)

Beautiful bench! I love the wood selection and the two-tone look of it. As others have said, almost too good to use!

Great work!


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Great looking bench


----------



## davidbard (Dec 30, 2012)

nice looking bench


----------



## TaleSspin (Jan 7, 2013)

Mike, I wish I could see that in person. It's so beautiful. I was living in the Tri-Cities until recently - I've moved to Tacoma for the wife's work. You're up in Spokane I think I saw from a swap thread or something similar?


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

TaleSspin said:


> Mike, I wish I could see that in person. It's so beautiful. I was living in the Tri-Cities until recently - I've moved to Tacoma for the wife's work. You're up in Spokane I think I saw from a swap thread or something similar?


Thanks, If you ever are in this direction, You are more then welcome to stop by. Spokane valley.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Can you wear jeans, sneakers, and tee shirt when working on the bench, or is coat and tie required. Seriously, a nice piece of furniture... well done.:thumbsup:








 








.


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

That is one great looking bench.


----------



## Ogee (Feb 21, 2014)

I'll give you some major props, I'd still be anguishing over installing the drawer pulls on those beautiful drawer faces. What was your procedure for glue up and flattening the bench top?


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Ogee said:


> I'll give you some major props, I'd still be anguishing over installing the drawer pulls on those beautiful drawer faces. What was your procedure for glue up and flattening the bench top?


Jointed and planed all the faces. Maple came from an old large tree. It was unusually straight to start with (rough). Did the glue up in 2 pieces. It is about 24 inches wide. the solid piece is about 14". Had more trouble with the walnut then the maple.
The drawers- I agree putting the first hole in was not easy. The figure and color almost looks like clouds.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

mike1950 said:


> Now I had a perfectly good bench but I like making benches. Had a bunch of walnut and some Big leaf maple guitar blank rejects-2 pallets of them so I started a new bench. Been a slow project- not much time for it. narrowing it on end so I thought I would show a sneak preview of the finish line. It is actually a prototype for a new buffet for the wife. Almost too fancy to use but I will use and abuse it. Fun build!!


If those are your reject pieces, your guitars must be absolutely stunning! Can I dig through your trash pile?:laughing:


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

frankp said:


> If those are your reject pieces, your guitars must be absolutely stunning! Can I dig through your trash pile?:laughing:


Frank, you have it wrong- first I am tone deaf- I build no guitars.
Second- I buy the guitar rejects by the pallet. And yes what they reject is really nice wood but length is 21- 22" I like making boxes and??? out of them. Gibsons rejects  are my gold!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Definitely gold. How'd you get hooked into that source?


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

frankp said:


> Definitely gold. How'd you get hooked into that source?



First I live 300 miles from where they harvest the trees- Big leaf maple. 2. I am willing to buy the grab bag /pallet -250+- pcs. Bought 2 last month.
I sell most of them and have a good source of box wood. Some of it is crazy figured. some straight. lots of bookmatched. 1/4" - 2" x 6"-14 wide.


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

A work bench that you can put in your living room - you sir, are a genius.

How long are the full length maple boards you have on the top?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Perfect!*

Perfect bench with a great vise. Heirloom quality. :thumbsup:


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

rbk123 said:


> A work bench that you can put in your living room - you sir, are a genius.
> 
> How long are the full length maple boards you have on the top?


They started out at 7' and top ended up at 71". It is a brute to lift. Was bad enough as 2 halfs. but lucky I have a son to help nearby.

PS. The wife likes it but not that much- but a modification of this design will be my next large project- a buffet.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Most excellent work.


----------

